# 12v Fuse Panel



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We were driveway camping this weekend and discovered a small problem. The furnance would not turn on dispite numerous attempts and checking out the trouble shooting area in the manual.

I then opened the fuse panel and discovered the fuse to the furnace had fallen out! It was in the bottom of the panel box. I fished it out, and reinstalled it into the proper location. However I noticed that the friction connection was loose at best. I used a pair of needle nose pliers to slightly squeeze the slots smaller and everything seems fine now. I checked the others, and half of them were also loose.

This is something everyone might want to check. Beats getting up in the middle of the night to get the furnance going.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

good tip!!
remember to keep spare fuses too.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

3LEES,

Good info. sunny Glad you solved the problem without much trouble.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

While you poking around in the fuse panel, remember a few safety tips...

1) Disconnect from shore power

2) Disconnect the battery

3) Check ALL connections for tightness, on both the 120v AC side, and the 12v DC side. These should be checked periodically, as vibrations from traveling down the road can cause them to loosen. Also, a few folks have experienced some of Keystones outstanding quality control, and found some loose terminals on the 120v side, that resulted in some arcing, and melting....please make sure everything is tight, and making good electrical contact.

4) Did I mention, check everything for tightness and security.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Good thing to put on the check list
I check mine routinely just in case
But I make sure there is no power whst so ever in the TT

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Katrina said:


> good tip!!
> remember to keep spare fuses too.
> [snapback]95343[/snapback]​


I carry everything else. Forgot about extra fuses...

Thanks
Thor


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

This is one of my first steps in spring prep. I do this before I reinstall the batteries, no power anywhere.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > good tip!!
> ...


Thor you forgot about extra fuses









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Have to have some excuse to go to Camping World when camping









John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > good tip!!
> ...


Just added this to my shopping list. Thanks for the advise!!


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Yeah our screws that tie into the fuse box got loose and kept blowing fuses----keep an eye on that also


----------

